

Software Realistically Adds 3-D Objects to Old Photos - zengr
http://spectrum.ieee.org/video/computing/software/software-realistically-adds-3d-objects-to-old-photos

======
llambda
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3120050>

~~~
eps
Mind-boggling still. Saying this as someone who had a MSc thesis in realistic
image synthesis, in 90s.

